# Working with a trouble maker



## SamanthaBNYC (May 15, 2006)

my best advice is to look for another job. I have a person where I work who is like that and the higher ups just ignore her behavior and when people complain about her they always take her side. The company doesn't care about the high turnover rate she is causing the company. Everyone who works with her is trying to find another job. If she's lasted that long and they've been willing to lose other people due to her, she's always going to win. The best revenge for you is to find another job that pays you more than what she makes (success is the best revenge).


----------



## Pauline (May 15, 2006)

In the meantime i would ask another college who you get on with if you can share lock your belongings in there. Under the circumstances i am sure they will understand.If she starts on you, stare her straight in the eye and keep your cool. If she is rude to you,then you can report her,.If not get her in the 'ladies' at break time.


----------



## Pauline (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* Thanks, but I will not be leaving this job because it is in my field and if I have to get another job, it would be in another Province. I can't do that becuase my family is here. My paycheck is really good too.
Samantha, you open my eyes to one thing that I did not think about before. She will always be on top and maybe that is why she has this attitude in the first place. But when will she be tired of playing these games?

Good idea Pauline. That is what I needed to hear. Look at her straight in her eye &amp; keep my cool.

Your welcome sweetie.Just rise above it.Good Luck.


----------



## Amethyst (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* my best advice is to look for another job. I have a person where I work who is like that and the higher ups just ignore her behavior and when people complain about her they always take her side. The company doesn't care about the high turnover rate she is causing the company. Everyone who works with her is trying to find another job. If she's lasted that long and they've been willing to lose other people due to her, she's always going to win. The best revenge for you is to find another job that pays you more than what she makes (success is the best revenge).
oh my God !! This sounds like the scenario where I work too!!!





Yes - try to find another job. At least that's what I've been trying to do too.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2006)

why is this person still working there if everyone knows about her?


----------



## dentaldee (May 16, 2006)

I'd keep a journal of anything I noticed that she does that is against the rules or immoral or whatever.....and when the time seems appropriate ( like if you get called up) present it to your boss. documented events hold alot more value than words!!

it's not much, but there's not much you can do other wise........ and it's not right to be a rat.....but at least your covering your butt!!


----------



## gamaki (May 16, 2006)

Don't let anyone step on you or intimidate you. Stare her straight in the eye, that was very good advice. If she thinks she has power over you she will exert it. If you show her she has no power, she'll back off. The better person will rise above in the end. Maybe you can't see it now but karma is on your side. Good luck


----------



## dentaldee (May 16, 2006)

I agree on the whole stare back thing.........I used to work in a prison for 7 years and the inmates used to stare trying to intimidate and scare you and be perverted, but I used to stare right back and they always backed off!!!! aggressive ppl can always smell fear!!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2006)

some people are like that. They know that they can get away with things and they do it.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* oh my God !! This sounds like the scenario where I work too!!!




Yes - try to find another job. At least that's what I've been trying to do too.





At least for me, the place I'm at now is the worst place I've worked at, it's not worth it for me to fight for the job. Lowest prestige level, too (there are certain fashion companies that have prestige and this sure isn't one of them). It's a lose/lose situation for me. I either walk away from the job and lose it that way. Or, I stay there for a long time and deny myself the chance to work in a saner environment, which is actually worse for me.
I've been interviewing since my second day there. I'm thinking I may get a good job offer soon. People who have recently given their two-weeks notice have come in the day after giving notice and been fired and escorted out by security. The second I get an offer, I'm quitting with no notice (which I'm not a big fan of doing, but then again I'm not a fan of being escorted out by security after you tried to do the right thing). I hate them and they hate me, they've been trying to replace me for a while but nobody wants to go to that company. I talk to recruiters/headhunters and most of them won't even work with the company because they can't keep technical designers (which is what I do) for very long. The general consensus is that they're the 3rd worst company for technical designers to work at. Amethyst, I bet you know who are the top two worst, since you worked in fashion before.


----------



## Amethyst (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* At least for me, the place I'm at now is the worst place I've worked at, it's not worth it for me to fight for the job. Lowest prestige level, too (there are certain fashion companies that have prestige and this sure isn't one of them). It's a lose/lose situation for me. I either walk away from the job and lose it that way. Or, I stay there for a long time and deny myself the chance to work in a saner environment, which is actually worse for me.
I've been interviewing since my second day there. I'm thinking I may get a good job offer soon. People who have recently given their two-weeks notice have come in the day after giving notice and been fired and escorted out by security. The second I get an offer, I'm quitting with no notice (which I'm not a big fan of doing, but then again I'm not a fan of being escorted out by security after you tried to do the right thing). I hate them and they hate me, they've been trying to replace me for a while but nobody wants to go to that company. I talk to recruiters/headhunters and most of them won't even work with the company because they can't keep technical designers (which is what I do) for very long. The general consensus is that they're the 3rd worst company for technical designers to work at. Amethyst, I bet you know who are the top two worst, since you worked in fashion before.

*Wow - this is one of the reasons I left the fashion business and now I find more aggravation in the corporate world. *
*I wish you good luck - I feel your pain and I've been there!*


----------



## schuettd (May 27, 2006)

I also had this problem and I was told by upper management ( I was a supervisor) that I had to play with the cards I was dealt....

I stepped down from supervision...


----------



## sheilarose (May 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* I need some advice about my co-worker. I have been warned by the person who told me that there is a job opening at the company I now work for. Also, I have been warned by my a few co-workers about one particular girl. She is a bully. She did not bother me much but she does ignore me at work and that is fine with me. I rather stay away from her. One afternoon, we were scheduled to work together and she is rude but I did not allow that to bother me. Then she would ask me to help her do her job. I did it once but I don't want to become her personal slave. Management is very big on team work. If I don't help her, I know she will get back at me.

My gut tells me that she is probably the one who is responsible for tampering other people's work (another heads up I got from some of my co-workers). I don't have a locker because my manager said that the budget won't allow for it but all the other staff has a locker to keep their stuff locked.

Does anybody have advice how to deal with this person if I have any

run-ins with her? I know not to leave my work out on my desk but I don't have a lock for my desk drawers. It is ridiculous to carry all my personal belongings with me where ever I go.

I have just gone thru this. One thing I can tell you. YOU WILL NEVER COME OUT ON TOP. There is always someone like this wherever you go. Everything they do looks like it is the best. She is smart. She stays and makes everyone miserable and they try to find another job. My life was a living hell, but I had a family to support. But, she won after all. I just couldn't take it anymore and found something else with wonderful people. There are always good jobs if you have the patience. Keep looking. She is the idiot.

Sheila Rose


----------



## selene (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I'd keep a journal of anything I noticed that she does that is against the rules or immoral or whatever.....and when the time seems appropriate ( like if you get called up) present it to your boss. documented events hold alot more value than words!!it's not much, but there's not much you can do other wise........ and it's not right to be a rat.....but at least your covering your butt!!

IMHO, the above is an _excellent_ idea. Also, considering getting a box that locks up _very securely_ that will fit into one of your drawers. Get 2 if need be.


----------

